# Larceny Bourbon



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried Larceny Bourbon?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Tony got some on the "what alcohol did you buy" thread - perhaps he can enlighten us!!!

PS He got a whack-full of stuff from Binnys...


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

That is true that I just picked up a handle in Chicago. They had it for $40 with a mail in rebate of $20.

Cracked it open this past Saturday and for the price I would recommend giving it a shot. It is nice to have another alternative wheater out there at not a high price.

So I say try it and if you do not like it you can always use it as a mixer.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

aea6574 said:


> for the price I would recommend giving it a shot.


For $20 you have my agreement!


----------

